# 30 Miles Out crew are now locals



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Thought you would like to know, checked my YouTube subs last night and they posted a move in video to somewhere on the west side of town.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I was wondering about that...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoL. I'm sorry but the dude is a joke. I fished with him once and it took me about 5 minutes to realize he is a phony.

For those of you that don't know he has a YouTube channel on kayak fishing. Only problem is, my 9yo daughter could fish circles around him. Gotta give credit where credit is due though, he is passionate. Just not the skilled angler everyone assumed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably a prostaffer...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just watched one of his videos, seems like a googan. When he thought he was hooked up to a tuna and it was a Spanish I turned it off.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that you Josh???


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the neighborhood, huh? Just as long as he doesn't get anybody hurt...


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Seems like a nice guy and always enjoyed his videos.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I dont want to start anything.... then again, I didnt start this so Im goin to get my feet wet.

Here is my 2 cents

For 1 not everyone is a "PRO" or Expert fishermen. Some folks would like to watch and learn from a guy who maybe a bit closer to there skill level. If he can do so can I type a deal... I've watched alot of his videos and he has a few episodes with acouple friends of mine. He seems to be a very nice guy. Who without a doubt has been successful in the fishing industry without acting like a big time pro. That deserves a tip of the hat. Success in the fishing industry in my opinion, is my own American Dream. And for that I respect him for following his dream and making it happen with nothing but a Walmart Combo and a Go-Pro.... well done Sir

Anyone can teach anybody something, my eyes and ears are always open


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would agree, so what if he doesn't know everything there is about fishing, I surely don't, but we all had to start somewhere. Imy sure most of you started out with little to no fishing experience.....
I know I have


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

bdyboarder86 said:


> I would agree, so what if he doesn't know everything there is about fishing, I surely don't, but we all had to start somewhere. Imy sure most of you started out with little to no fishing experience.....
> I know I have


Whoa now...didn't you know that 95% of our fellow members here are real pros? Hell if somebody wants to strap a camera to their head and catch a few fish that's his business...a lot of people sure do tune in to watch it


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I watch him rex del Ray yak motley and Brandon. All of which seem to be good at it and finding fish


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I live in Chattanooga and only make it down to the coast two or three times a year so watching other people fish on YouTube is how I make it to my next trip.


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

I like his videos...but I'm a fan of pretty much anyone that posts videos of them explaining things rather than replacing the natural sounds with some (usually) God aweful music.

I want to see and hear about your fishing. I don't give a rats arse about your music.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The problem I have is that he is already booking charters. The dude doesn't even live here yet, nor know the fishery yet wants to take business away from some guys who have busted their ass off and also who happen to be friends of mine. That's the issue. It's one thing to make videos and have a good time. It's another to take advantage of.your followers and.charge them while you too learn to fish! LoL

Hell, I don't even like Josh (limitout) but at least the dude can fish and I wouldn't NOT recommend someone going on a trip with him. This guy I wouldn't recommend anyone to go with!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> The problem I have is that he is already booking charters. The dude doesn't even live here yet, nor know the fishery yet wants to take business away from some guys who have busted their ass off and also who happen to be friends of mine. That's the issue. It's one thing to make videos and have a good time. It's another to take advantage of.your followers and.charge them while you too learn to fish! LoL Hell, I don't even like Josh (limitout) but at least the dude can fish and I wouldn't NOT recommend someone going on a trip with him. This guy I wouldn't recommend anyone to go with!


 maybe it's time to bury the hatchet with Josh. I can tell you he's a good dude and sincerely wants to help people learn to fish. Maybe you guys got off on the wrong foot initially because of the whole Matrix thing, but I think the two of you would be better off as friends rather than enemies.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread just went downhill, kiss and make up, wtf.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

JD7.62 said:


> The problem I have is that he is already booking charters. The dude doesn't even live here yet, nor know the fishery yet wants to take business away from some guys who have busted their ass off and also who happen to be friends of mine. That's the issue. It's one thing to make videos and have a good time. It's another to take advantage of.your followers and.charge them while you too learn to fish! LoL
> 
> Hell, I don't even like Josh (limitout) but at least the dude can fish and I wouldn't NOT recommend someone going on a trip with him. This guy I wouldn't recommend anyone to go with!


 He may not be as good of a fisherman as your "buddies" but if he takes their business it's due to his own self promotion and advertising. It will force them to step their game up as well. Free market.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> This thread just went downhill, kiss and make up, wtf.


 yeah, it would be a shame for these two guys to be friends. That would be horrible.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jspooney said:


> yeah, it would be a shame for these two guys to be friends. That would be horrible.


Guess the sarcasm wasn't strong enough.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Guess the sarcasm wasn't strong enough.


 my bad. I was sleep PFF'ing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This place becomes a little more Pussy-fied every day....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> This place becomes a little more Pussy-fied every day....


Speaking of pussyfied, how's your mom?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Speaking of pussyfied, how's your mom?


She's still talking about you. Said she can't wait too see you again.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I think if I was a guide (and a good one) I wouldn't be worried about someone else coming to town


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pedal Pirates are always entertaining...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Josh what did I tell you about "Liking" my post....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

About the "pro staffer" thing. Everyone always seems to think the "pro" is for professional. Actually the "pro" in pro staff means promotional. Pro staffers are simply given goodies (seldom money) for their ability to hype some shit up.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> About the "pro staffer" thing. Everyone always seems to think the "pro" is for professional. Actually the "pro" in pro staff means promotional. Pro staffers are simply given goodies (seldom money) for their ability to hype some shit up.


Seldom are they "given" anything except for products at dealer cost...


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I caught 3 Roosterfish out past the thrird bar on Matrix.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

HappyHourHero said:


> I caught 3 Roosterfish out past the thrird bar on Matrix.


I think I caught some salmon around that area earlier this year.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

All I gotta say is BTB!!!!!


----------

